# need GPU and PSU for 13000rs



## deadcode00 (Mar 18, 2012)

hi i need a GPU and PSU and my budget is 13000rs i'm really confused over amd and nvidia atm.. i'm a 3d artist and i love to play game aswell, i heard that amd gpu are not that gud for 3d application... plz solve my dilemma
my pc specification...
mobo-asus p5gc-mx
cpu-core 2 duo e6600@2.4ghz
ram-zion 4 gb ddr2

i know my pc is  getting old now but plz suggest best possible gpu and psu for my budget...


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 18, 2012)

Get GTX 560 @ 10k, and Corsair CX500 v2 .

Just my opinion. nVIDIA has stable drivers for 3D, CAD etc and it works better than AMD.

If you're going for AMD - Look no other than HD 6850 @ 9.5K . AMD 7xxx series doesn't have edge over HD 6850 at that price.


----------



## deadcode00 (Mar 18, 2012)

i also thought about the 6850 thn i read smwhere amd is not good for 3d application  hmmm


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 19, 2012)

if gaming is not priority go for a quadro series card from nvidia


----------



## deadcode00 (Mar 19, 2012)

well its 50:50 for gaming and 3d application.. btw how about a corsair 600 gs series psu? for 4390?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 19, 2012)

^^Unlike Games most 3d apps utilize cpu more than gpu.
Or in  simple words you will be more benefited by investing in better quad core cpu like. i5 2500k rather than gpu .
However for games good  Gpu is must.

I myself am a 3d designer...my amd phenom ii x4 handles apps like 3dsmax and maya very well without gpu although i have dedicated two way sli rig for gaming. For heavy scene rendering Gpu provides bit more horse power.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

^GPU is also a MUST for rendering purposes.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 19, 2012)

^its not must>>go try! I do it everyday

Unless you are working on another Avatar 3D project


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

Well I don't, but my own bros does, and I am watching him from 5 years.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 19, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^its not must>>go try! I do it everyday



I don't know what you are doing but rendering isn't possible without a gpu.
Cpu doesn't render. I think you need to double check on what you really do.
Your post is misleading in the context of this thread.


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2012)

Sujeet is right. You need a fast GPU for running Viewports to be precise (especially high-polygons). While working in the software, you need a fast multi-core CPU. For what we users call "rendering" - it is mostly run off CPU. If you have used 3ds Max/Maya, you know this very well. For GPU renders, you need special plugins.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 19, 2012)

Lol Atleast you should know that Todays processors are capable of powerful enough to make games like Crysis Run decently without GPU!!
READ I7 EXTREME EDITION


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Lol Atleast you should know that Todays processors are capable of powerful enough to make games like Crysis Run decently without GPU!!
> READ I7 EXTREME EDITION


Now this is weird.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 19, 2012)

@vickybat dont wanna induldge in another flamewar but i am sure of what i do.
GO check your books



ico said:


> Now this is weird.



not at max. lol

at lowest.

just giving eg of capability of modern cpu.\
Get my point


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

Although its a bit kind of OT but I have seen recommendation of normal GPUs over professional GPUs (quadros & firepro) for 3d purposes. I always ask my bro a reason for this and he always says normal cards can't match these professional cards anyday. He is working in that industry since 5 years. Still no one recommends them.


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2012)

Render is the final product you get - getting there is what is more CPU intensive. Viewport/models is what you are seeing now. That's through the GPU.


----------



## deadcode00 (Mar 19, 2012)

Guys stop arguing nd flooding this thread.. well does anybody care to answer my question
i dnt have a i7 processor nd i really need.a gpu for viewport render .. cause  directx shader wont render in my pc. nd there r many software tht need a gpu to 
work propely .. like mari or marmoste toolbag .. plz suggest a gud gpu nd psu


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2012)

deadcode00 said:


> hi i need a GPU and PSU and my budget is 13000rs i'm really confused over amd and nvidia atm.. i'm a 3d artist and i love to play game aswell, i heard that amd gpu are not that gud for 3d application... plz solve my dilemma
> my pc specification...
> mobo-asus p5gc-mx
> cpu-core 2 duo e6600@2.4ghz
> ...





ashis_lakra said:


> Get GTX 560 @ 10k, and Corsair CX500 v2 .
> 
> Just my opinion. nVIDIA has stable drivers for 3D, CAD etc and it works better than AMD.
> 
> If you're going for AMD - Look no other than HD 6850 @ 9.5K . AMD 7xxx series doesn't have edge over HD 6850 at that price.


Strictly AMD Radeon. NO to nVidia "Fermi" GTX.

I have posted about this more than a thousand times regarding nVidia "Fermi" GTX drivers being crippled for 3ds max/Maya Viewports.

*Polycount Forum - View Single Post - Slow viewports In Maya with new nvidia card !*

*Polycount Forum - View Single Post - Slow viewports In Maya with new nvidia card !*

HD 6950 is 10 times faster than GTX 560 Ti in Viewports.



deadcode00 said:


> Guys stop arguing nd flooding this thread.. well does anybody care to answer my question
> i dnt have a i7 processor nd i really need.*a gpu for viewport render *.. cause  directx shader wont render in my pc. nd there r many software tht need a gpu to
> work propely .. like mari or marmoste toolbag .. plz suggest a gud gpu nd psu


Answered your question above.

HD 6850 + Corsair GS600. nVidia "Fermi" GTX series will be 7-8 times slow in Viewports.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 19, 2012)

ico said:


> Strictly AMD Radeon. NO to nVidia "Fermi" GTX.
> 
> I have posted about this more than a thousand times regarding nVidia "Fermi" GTX drivers being crippled for 3ds max/Maya Viewports.
> 
> ...


If only would  have read  it earlier..now my rendering rig runs on gtx560(non ti)


> I use maya for character designs and later import them to UDK  fro 3d experimentation.
> Before the April release(dont remember correctly) of UDK view ports didn't featured default animated clouds and land so my 965 worked well...later due to latest release of UDK i have to put in GPU to deal with real time rendering of clouds of in view ports(2+2)


----------



## deadcode00 (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks ico for ur suggestion... so amd 6850 nd corsair600 gs luks gud.. 
any more suggestion guys?


----------



## Joker (Mar 19, 2012)

there are plugins for 3ds max and maya which will render thru the gpu only....but not used as much as people in this forum make it out to be.

one generalize that render is a cpu intensive process in vanilla state - it is true for maya,3ds max and blender.

+1 for hd 6850 from me too....much faster in viewports.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 19, 2012)

just wait for some time, till the nvidia 600 series are launched, which will b very soon. Nvidia might launch a better, more future proof GPU for 9-10k.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 19, 2012)

*@ everybody*

I really take back my words from *post # 10* as they are misleading. Rendering is primarily done by the cpu whereas after effects and additional textures require a gpu. Ray-tracing is a fine example of cpu rendering.

Found out that *3D Max, Maya, Lightwave, Blender* are all heavily cpu dependent. Rendering can utilize the parallel architecture of a gpu to boost up but its not in the above cases as they are cpu bound.

*@ ico*

Thanks for clearing it mate. One more thing, you meant rendering polygons i.e rendering something in the 3d space will require a gpu right??

*@ deadcode00*

Go through this *thread* mate. 

The gpu will only help you mostly in gaming here. I think the best conclusion i could get was that the cpu gives a more generic approach whereas the gpu is more specific to certain usage ( 3d rendering). With gpgpu computing on the rise, the days not far when we see softwares making proper use of a gpu in rendering.


----------



## deadcode00 (Mar 19, 2012)

yes i totally agree tht rendering is more cpu intensive.. but as i say we need gpu for view-port rendering as well as for few shaders that couldnt  render without a gpu... nd again i also need a gpu for gaming as well  .. so please suggest me best possible gpu and <<<<- PSU ->>>> .. thanks


----------



## vickybat (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ Well speaking only in terms of gaming, get a* radeon 7770 and corsair GS 500*. Its has a more promising architecture for future games and performs almost similarly as a 6850. I particularly found it from benches performing better in new dx11 titles. With further driver support, expect it to perform better in newer titles.

Besides, its got a far superior compute power making it lean more towards gpgpu computing. Its consumes even lesser power making it an ideal buy imo.

Check the following links:
*
Crysis 2*

*Battlefield 3*

*Elder scrolls V skyrim*

*Dirt 3*

*Luxmark2.0*

I want you to see the luxmark2.0 benchmark because its a gpu based renderer that uses opencl. Just look at the compute power of 7770. You might need it someday with your type of work.


----------



## deadcode00 (Mar 19, 2012)

is it better than 6850?
edited :- hmmm let me check your link first...
edited: bit more confused now.. if i go for HD 7770 for 8500rs @primeabgb.. i can get a seasonicS12II 620 watt for 4500 it would come handy if i upgrade in near future, total 13000 rs  ... still 6850 luks betta if i see the allround performance


----------



## vickybat (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ Might seem better now but amd will optimize drivers to make good use of GCN architecture and use of newer api's like dx11 works better for 7 series now. Don't look at performance of older titles and choose.

Particularly look at the crysis 2 scores- in dx9 mode 6850 wins handsdown but switch to dx11 and watch the tables turn. Besides 7770 overclocks really well and that gigabyte model you saw at prime has a really good cooler. Besides have a look at the compute power and see if you ever need that in your work because 7770 demolishes 6850 here.

Else you can go for msi 6850 power edition/oc @ 8.6k from smc. Its a factory overclocked 6850 and performs close to a 6870.
That seasonic 620 is a terrific psu and can handle 7770 crossfire easily.


----------



## deadcode00 (Mar 19, 2012)

your advice is really gud vicky.. so i will have to choose from 6850 or 7770 and corsair gs 600w or seasonic 620w...


----------



## vickybat (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ Thanks mate.

Seasonic 620w should be the psu to get if it falls in your budget and considering future upgrades. Its a superior psu than Corsair GS600 and is equivalent to a corsair TX650.


----------



## deadcode00 (Mar 19, 2012)

actually my problem is i wont going to get seasonic psu locally and i'm really concerned buying a smps online  ... i could easily get corsair tho...


----------



## vickybat (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ Then GS 600. Its a good psu.


----------

